# Whatever happened to the Mossy performance hoods?!?!



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

What ever happened to the Mossy hoods?!?!


i remember seeing the thread about them when the first pics came out.
for those who don't know what in the hell i'm talking about:

mossy performance had a prototype carbon hood for the B13.
it was the nicest hood i've seen in a loooonng time.

anyway, i've lost track of the threads about it. And i just heard Greg Vogel quit at mossy.

anybody know what's up with these hoods?!?! i don't want one, i need one!!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

last i checked, mossy had no c/f hoods for sale.


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

well i think they were prototypes, greg was trying to see what the public reaction was, and that's where i caught a glimpse of it. it's very nice. they were hoping to have them on sale by march i think


----------

